# Face cream ????



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been making lotions and creams for a few years now.  I've never used them on my face because they aren't "Face Cream".  I gave some to my friend and she was commenting how much she loves the feel on her face.  I freaked!  And told her not to use it on her face.  Was I right, was I wrong, what's the difference?  Can someone smarter then me give me give me a word of knowledge about such things, helps, tips..........      Thanks for any infomation!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, I can't claim to be any smarter  :wink: , but for what it's worth, I think that as long as your lotion is not causing any problems for your friend's face, I wouldn't worry about it. I use regular hand and body lotion on my face every day without a problem, and I even use my body butter on my face whenever I get an occasional dry patch there and it helps to clear it right up.

IrishLass


----------



## Yooper (Nov 28, 2012)

Whipped shea butter is great on my face.  I've read that cocoa butter can block pores, so I've never tried a cream/lotion with it on my face but I've used other body lotions and butters on my face with no issues at all.  I tend to use olive oil, coconut oil, shea butter, jojoba, sweet almond oil, and sometimes beeswax, in my body butters and lotions.  (Not all at once- those are just some of the ones I use!)

My favorite is still plain old whipped shea butter, though!  It's not "greasy" like some body butters, and it absorbs quickly.  I especially like it on those fine lines around my eyes and on my forehead.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 28, 2012)

What's wrong with using lotion on the face? I use a light lotion on my face and prefer it. Often, face creams feel too heavy and greasy to me for daily use. Is there something in particular that you use in your lotions and creams that shouldn't be used on the face? What do you use on your face?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 29, 2012)

I hate to admit it but I  :shh: buy my face cream.  I was always told that face lotions and body lotions were different because your face skin is different from your body.  And I believed it, so you telling it I bought into the "advertising truths".  No, Hazel I don't think I put anything in there , but how would I know? :think:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 29, 2012)

You can use most lotions and creams on your face.  I do sell a face cream (Cold Cream)  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Nov 29, 2012)

As Lindy already said, you can use most lotions or creams on your face. 

To answer your question, facial skin is thinner and has more pores and sebaceous glands than the body. So, there is a difference and also facial skin isn't protected like most of the skin of body. Facial skin is going to lose moisture more quickly and will show signs of aging before the skin of the body. I think the  main difference between body lotions and face creams is generally extra additives are used. Since the face is what is most exposed to the environment, a lot of commercial products add ingredients for sun protection and ingredients like alpha hydroxy acids, salicylic acid, Retinol, vitamins, etc. Also, you'd want to use different oils for face creams based on a person's skin type. So, there is a difference between what you may want to use on the face and what you use on your body. I'll admit that years ago I used to use a body lotion on my face. It worked better for my dry skin than the expensive facial lotions/creams that were on the market. I now buy a lotion for my mature facial skin.  :wink:  But sometimes I use whipped shea which is also what I use for my body. 

In my opinion, use whatever works for you. The main concern I would have for your friend using your lotion on her face is that it doesn't protect her from the sun. Other than that, if she loves it, let her use it on her face. It's obviously performing the function you formulated it for which is to be emollient, hold moisture and protect the skin.  However, I would suggest using less scent or not using any scent in a facial product.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 30, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I now buy a lotion for my mature facial skin.  :wink:




WOW! Hazel, that makes me feel so much better to know I'm not alone!
LOL!  I also have mature skin!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 30, 2012)

Pepsi Girl said:
			
		

> that makes me feel so much better to know I'm not alone! LOL!  I also have mature skin!!



I think there's quite a few members who have mature skin.  They just don't admit it.


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

I dan't hesitate to use my products on my face! The only thing I pay attention to is the oil content - too much and clogged pores. But that's true for face creams with high oil content as well.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Dec 16, 2012)

I super fat my soap to 7 and 8 percent like someone else does on the forum. I can't remember who said it though. I'm 62 and I don't have to use creams on my face when I use my own soaps on my face. My hands need the hard lotion bar in the winter though.


----------



## birdcharm (Dec 20, 2012)

The only thing I can think off is the use of fragrance oil, which can be disturbing to some people for use on their face, for instance, near or on lips or eyes.  However, there are many essential oils that are beneficial to the skin, which is good in face creams.  I agree with Hazel, as long as there is nothing harsh in your body or hand lotion, there's no reason why it can't be used on one's face.  
As far as that goes, as Hazel mentioned ...


> a lot of commercial products add ingredients for sun protection and ingredients like alpha hydroxy acids, salicylic acid, Retinol, vitamins, etc.


... someone once gave me a face cream with alpha hydroxyand I can't describe to you what my face did.  I had no idea was allergic to such a thing and my entire face puffed up, was red & itchy for a couple of days ... very scary ... not too pretty either!! I guess the moral of the story is that gentle ingredients can be used liberally anywhere, while harsher ones, sometimes marketed for use on the face, may not be!

Kathy


----------



## Hazel (Dec 20, 2012)

It's not necessarily the harshness of ingredients but as you mentioned; experiencing an allergic reaction to a product. This is why it's so important to do a patch test if you've not used a product before or are unsure of any of the ingredients.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Lilahblossom said:
			
		

> I super fat my soap to 7 and 8 percent like someone else does on the forum. I can't remember who said it though. I'm 62 and I don't have to use creams on my face when I use my own soaps on my face. My hands need the hard lotion bar in the winter though.



Hard to believe a wisconsin women doesn't need face cream.  Do you want to share your soap recipe?  My skin is so dry it hards sometimes!


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Dec 31, 2012)

I have just started making my own face cream and it is mostly oil. Surprisingly the oil does not clog my pores. I have spent a lifetime fighting to keep my skin clear and suddenly I don't have to fight it now. My sister is testing for me also, and she has never had the skin problems I have, she said her skin soaks it up like a sponge and doesn't feel greasy/oily after a few minutes. Depending on what I am looking for I use water (anywhere from 25% to 65%), beeswax (5-7%), grape seed oil, and many times coconut. I just made a batch today that I added almond and walnut also. These are only for me, or my family if they want to try them, but so far the 3 months I have been using this is the best 3 months my facial skin has experienced since I was about 11.


----------



## paillo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hah, I'm another with 'mature facial skin', will be 60 next birthday, yikes! I don't use my lotions on my face because pretty much anything but a Vitamin C serum I make causes breakouts. On the other hand, my sis uses my lotions on her face and loves them. I think whatever works on your skin works, we're all different 

My usual recipe is variations of:
Floral water, Aloe vera, Avocado butter,
Oils of Macademia nut & Apricot kernel, 
Honeyquat, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed wheat protein, 
BTMS, Cetyl alcohol, Silk amino acids, 
Sodium lactate, Chamomile extract, 
Vitamin E, Essential oil, and
Neodefend (organics-certified preservative )


----------



## BarbE (Sep 5, 2013)

I make goats milk lotion and I use it day and night on my face.  There is nothing in it that would hurt your face. I love mine.  Face feels great.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 5, 2013)

I have dry, sensitive but acne prone mature skin. I've had troubles with it for years, either too dry or too greasy. A couple months ago I made my first lotion with grapeseed oil and almond oil, my face loves it. I finally have soft, clear skin.
All face creams I've bought have been way to greasy and most burns my skin. Jergans face cream feels like I'm rubbing acid on my skin. I do have a product with suncreen that I use in the summer but I wash it off at night and apply my own lotion.


----------



## Robert (Sep 5, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I hate to admit it but I  :shh: buy my face cream.  I was always told that face lotions and body lotions were different because your face skin is different from your body.  And I believed it, so you telling it I bought into the "advertising truths".  No, Hazel I don't think I put anything in there , but how would I know? :think:


Yeah, skin in different parts of the body is different...a little.  The differences are enough that you don't need deodorant on your nose (although you do smell there), or dandruff treatment on your feet, etc.

Objectively speaking, your face probably needs lotion less than does most of your skin, because it does produce more sebum than most parts, in most cases exceeded only by the scalp.  (The sebum production is concentrated in the midline, and my best guesses are that it's because our ancestors had a natural part to their face hair in the middle, so it would be carried outward by capillary action, and/or because it's to protect against infection of the Triangle Of Death--that area of the face that has valveless veins between there and the brain.)  However, we don't look at it objectively.  Your face is the part of you that other people look at more than any other, so we pay disproportionate att'n to our own.  Hence, face creams.

The commonest face cream for a long time was cold cream, which is a combination lotion and cleaner.  This was because women used make-up that was too hard to remove with soap.  I used make-up for a play I was in in 8th grade, and I can vouch for that fact, although I'm told stage make-up is more tenacious than what ladies use ordinarily.

The other difference is that body lotion needs to be spread over such large areas of skin that creams may be considered less convenient than liquids, while on the face it's common to apply while looking in a mirror and not wanting it to run off, so creams may be considered more convenient there.

So it has as much or more to do with other factors than with differences in the skin.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 6, 2013)

I make a whipped butter for my face with mango butter, jojoba, and argan. LOVE IT

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 6, 2013)

I too make a whipped butter with Mango, Meadowfoam Seed, Argan and Jojoba.  It makes my skin feel so good.  I am another one with mature skin.  I've suffered with breakouts since I was young and still do sometimes.  What I've found works wonderful for me is salt bars.  Since I started using them on my face 3 years ago my skin is 99.9% better than it has ever been.  Even when I break out it clears up much quicker.


----------



## paillo (Sep 6, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I too make a whipped butter with Mango, Meadowfoam Seed, Argan and Jojoba.  It makes my skin feel so good.  I am another one with mature skin.  I've suffered with breakouts since I was young and still do sometimes.  What I've found works wonderful for me is salt bars.  Since I started using them on my face 3 years ago my skin is 99.9% better than it has ever been.  Even when I break out it clears up much quicker.



Exactly my experience with salt bars. They are totally amazing. I have to use an activated charcoal one with tea tree for my face. And sometimes in the winter, a pink Himalayan salt bar.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 6, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I think there's quite a few members who have mature skin.  They just don't admit it.



I really like having mature skin and acne at the same time...:shock:


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 8, 2013)

paillo said:


> Exactly my experience with salt bars. They are totally amazing. I have to use an activated charcoal one with tea tree for my face. And sometimes in the winter, a pink Himalayan salt bar.


 When you make a salt bar for your face do you make the usual 100% CO salt bar? I would like to try one on my face however I am afraid that one would be to drying? Also I have seen where some people make them with 70 or 80% coconut oil and then add like shea or avocado oil. When you do that do you still SF at 20%? I have only made salt bars one time and they are still curing so not sure what they are like. I don't really have an acne problem however I do get hormonal breakouts every month that I would like to clear up as fast as possible


----------

